# 2nd pops out



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Got a 76 deere 212, the clutch pops out in 2nd gear, it engages but seconds after it pops out, I eventually will take it apart to check it out, but in the meantime I was wondering if anybody had a similar experience and can chime in, thanks guys


----------

